# What do I do now?



## Nerys (Jan 6, 2012)

I have been married for over a decade and we have three kids all under 7. I am looking for some advice and another perspective. I recently found out that my husband sent a sexy picture of me to my sister's husband. He deleted it from their computer (they were out of town at the time). I then found some pics of my sister on his cell. They were obviously her and her husband's personal pics. He said that he took pics on his cell of the pics he found while over at their house looking for documents that they asked him to get. I confronted him and got angry. I told him that I thought this might be beyond repair and that I hated him for it. He said nothing and stood their until I asked him to leave the room. Our next conversation was him asking me if I was done my period. He was standing in the living room naked! I told him that I wasn't kidding about being angry. Fast forward a few days, he comes home and asks me if I'm still angry. I said yes and that is because he didn't apologize or offer any good explanation. He said that I wasn't talking to him so he wasn't able to apologize. I feel like he really is not understanding the gravity of this situation. I am angry and I have not been talking to him for 2 weeks. I'm not sure what to do next. Is it salvagable?


----------



## lovemybabies (Oct 4, 2011)

he took pictures off their computer of YOUR sister? and sent one of you to your BIL? Is that what you're saying. If so there's a big problem....Does your sister know this?

Have you done MC before?


----------



## Nerys (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes, that is what I am saying. And no, we have not tried MC. I haven't told my sister because I am afraid that once that is said the relationship will be forever changed/ruined. What angers me so much is that he seems to think that this is not such a big deal.


----------



## Twofaces (Dec 5, 2011)

Ok, so your husband and BIL are exchanfging pics of their wives...... Thats a bit more than twisted. You need to tell your sister immediately. Have her get rid of all naked pics and do not allow any more to be taken. Who knows who else they have been sent to? That is your first step. Your sister deserves to know. Wouldnt you want to know? I know its scary, but it is the right thing to do 

T
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dreamchsr (Jan 6, 2012)

wow, it sounds like there may be some serious issues here. im no expert but that is just not right. it's actually very creepy. he needs to seek some help. you might want to suggest it. good luck.


----------

